# The Fray in Ferndale



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

I've tried this before, but here goes:

I'm wondering how many of you folks are thinking about, considering, and or going to the Fray this year.
For those of you unfamiliar with the event, it occuurs every Feb. in Ferndale Ca. A short drive from the avenue of the giants (redwood forest), and possibly the nicest place I've ever visited.
It is run by Rick Philliss, a local dairy farmer with a passion for t-jet racing.One of the nicest people you will ever meet.

There are 8 tracks, all are six lanes on 6'x16' tables. 4 M.M. tracks, and 4 Brad Bowman routed wonders.

http://howorld.fsmra.com/archives/fray/fray/pgfrayst.html

Just jogging your interest here, I know if you go one time, you will not miss it again

Tim Leppert
Team Independence


----------

